# 2 spots open for 2020/21 season - IL Hunting - South East 3000'ish acres, 9 farms



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 13, 2014)

Edited for 2020 Deer Season:  2 spots open for 2020 season.

Please text or call Ken - 770-366-6624
(I do not get on GON a lot)
---------------------------------------------------------
Details:
2020/21 Full Season (deer, turkey, late-season duck (we have a few river farms)***
Looking for 2 hunters at $2000 Bow (1 buck) + SG/ ML firearm (1 buck) 2 Buck per year. Total of 10 hunters.

--->>PLEASE SEE PICTURES LISTED BELOW
-All Year Lease --> Bow/ Gun/ Muzzle Loader/ Turkey/ Duck.
-3 river farms, 160 acres, 600 acres, and 450 acres.
- We have farms that have blocks of woods and CRP and we have a lot of field edge/ creek lines/ ditch lines/ fence rows/ wood lines in-between big blocks of woods and CRP. We have a tremendous amount of choke points to hunt.
- We have a looooot of straight trees to climb.  More than just about anywhere else I have hunted in the midwest.
-Out of state hunters can harvest 2 bucks (1 bow, 1 gun) and unlimited does.
-Approx 6.5 hr drive from North Atlanta.
- 8 farms in Wayne County IL, 1 farm in Wabash Co.

One of my farms has power and water for a camper and a barn to house equipment/ stands. There are 2 hotels close to all the farms.

River Farms -  600+ acre farm on the Little Wabash river (small river) with an un-huntable 1000 acre CRP/ swamp just to our north (big buck factory), another 450 acres farm on the Little Wabash River (lots of WRP across the river), and we have a 160-acre farm on the Wabash River (this farm is bow hunting only and is in Wabash County).

My largest farm - 865 acres - (which has also been one of our most consistent Big Buck farms) is 1 field away from several hundred acres of un-hunted state CRP ground. There have been a number of 160s to a 204-inch buck killed on our farm and neighboring properties over the last 10 years.

We have plenty of room for food plots.  

One of our properties will have a 150-inch minimum this year (it is a smaller property with big potential, we have seen several Booners and I do not want to bugger it up by killing a 130 or 40-inch buck).

There have been 160’s and bigger seen on every property.

These properties are great for pre-rut, rut and post-rut hunting.  There are a tremendous amount of choke points, funnels, fence rows, and creek lines in between large blocks of timber or CRP fields.

I ask my guys to kill a minimum of 130 inch 8 pt, 140 10 pt.

Serious callers/ emails, please.
Ken (text initially is best ->770-366-6624) or kfiscare@gmail.com  (Please put - "IL Hunting" in the subject line)


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 13, 2014)

A few more pics.  
The first is a 204 killed a few years ago by our neighbor (same prop I killed my 167), 

The next 3 are a few more trail cam pics (all from last year).   We saw all three of these bucks while hunting and let them grow, I think they are all 3 year old bucks.  We had these bucks at 20 yards or less. 

The last picture was a buck that was killed in Wayne County (I am not sure where, but he is impressive).  One of my guys sent me the pic he took from when he was up hunting last year....


----------



## Sundays Money (Mar 14, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## nwsg76 (Mar 14, 2014)

Email sent requesting info.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 17, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## bgilmore (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone see this article in D&DH?  http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...pened-great-state?et_mid=665049&rid=238223107


----------



## deermedic6558 (Mar 19, 2014)

Count me in Ken


----------



## deermedic6558 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Illinois*

After hearing all your stories of "the big ones" last year on the phone and seeing the pics you sent, I cant wait to get up there. 

Guys, Ken is a stand up guy and only lets a lot of bucks walk that most people wont. You cant go wrong here.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Chris - LOL, we must have talked when the rut was on.  We had a few rock solid days of big buck movement for sure!!

"Lee and Tiffany" Land it is not.  We do not see a 160 inch buck every show.  

But it is a good place to have a shot at a 140 to 160 buck (and if we are lucky, that 170 to 200 inch buck we see every once in a while).  

If I was going for numbers, I could have killed a 140ish buck almost every year I have hunted these farms.

There are a few I do regret letting walk, specifically the 140 to 150 inch 3x4 (He was HUUUUUGE, I almost cried after I let him walk and I realized just how big that 7 pointer was, then when I saw him again later that afternoon, but he was well out of range, I think I did shed a tear).

I have hunted all over the mid west.  No matter where I have hunted, I have found that not only am I hunting for Big Bucks, but I am hunting for the right time to hunt (the time when the mature bucks are on their feet and moving).  When you hear my stories, I am telling you about the best days of the year.  Like I said, we do not see a 160 every show!!

That's my offer to the guys I hunt with.  An opportunity for you to make the decision on when and where you hunt to possibly harvest a mature buck.  

Here is approx. 3800 acres, 113 days to hunt (Oct. 1 to Jan 15ish), I promise every farms has mature bucks ranging from 140 to 200 inches.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 21, 2014)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> An opportunity for you to make the decision on when and where you hunt to possibly harvest a mature buck.



The very reason I moved up here.  Even on a bad day (if there is one) you still just never know what is gonna step out


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 26, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> The very reason I moved up here.  Even on a bad day (if there is one) you still just never know what is gonna step out



Amen to that, this is why I hunt in Southern IL and KY.  It makes a 3 to 4 day trip very doable.


----------



## solocamslayer (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys I hunted these farms with Ken last year and he is 100% telling you the truth. If we weren't having a 2nd baby and money was no option this year I would be back in this without a question. I saw several shooter bucks and didn't even hunt the rut. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Red Neck Buck Hunter (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys, you will not regret going with this lease. This will be my forth year hunting it with Ken coming up and I love this lease. I have killed two bucks in three years. Mid 130's 8 and a mid 140's 10. Saw a monster 180 class 10 my first year. He was just too far away. Great properties. Trophy hunters dream! See very nice bucks each year. Like Ken says, not on every sit, but they are roaming out there for sure.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 30, 2014)

Whats up Red Neck?

For now we are full.  

I am trying to get a few more farms which will mean we will need some more guys.

If you want to add your name to a waiting list, please do let me know, send a PM.


----------



## kevincox (May 8, 2014)

How much do your memberships cost.?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (May 9, 2014)

$1700 bow only, $2200 Bow + Gun


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 10, 2014)

We just picked up 5 new farms, approx. 1200 more acres.  I was told there have been several booners taken on the farm and in the area.  

We need 3 new hunters.

Bow only, Bow + Shot Gun, Shot Gun Only, and Muzzle loader only spots are available - You choose.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*?*

Are there still spots available?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 27, 2014)

lblanton1 said:


> Are there still spots available?



Yes, for Gun and bow.

This is the last few days to put in for the bow, shot gun and muzz loader.

99.999% sure archery tags will be able to be acquired after the lottery.  SG, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Bigbass1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Il land*

Do you still have a opening


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't do it this year! But I would love to get in possibly 2016 if there is a spot available! Please keep me in mind.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 14, 2015)

BUCK 87JT said:


> I can't do it this year! But I would love to get in possibly 2016 if there is a spot available! Please keep me in mind.



Buck87 - As of today, we have 2 spots open. If you change your mind about this year, let me know.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very interested


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 18, 2015)

Hoyt66 said:


> Very interested



Sent you a PM, 

For anyone else interested, please send a PM just in case I do not check this.  PM's hit my email almost instantly.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 28, 2019)

4 spots open for 2019 season.  

Please text or call Ken - 770-366-6624


----------



## nassau (Mar 28, 2019)

How many members?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 1, 2019)

nassau said:


> How many members?


As few as possible, no more than 10


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 2, 2019)

Bigbass1 said:


> *Il land*
> 
> Do you still have a opening


yes


----------



## coonhunter (Apr 2, 2019)

How close to New Haven


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 3, 2019)

coonhunter said:


> How close to New Haven



Depends on which farm, but probably 40+ or - mile drive.  It is an EZ drive, just not right around the corner.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 22, 2020)

2 spots open for 2020 season.

Please text or call Ken - 770-366-6624


----------



## Hoyt66 (Aug 22, 2020)

Will shoot Ken a text tomorrow or call him!
Thanks


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 23, 2020)

Any harvest or trail cam pics?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 2, 2020)

Great opportunity!!!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 2, 2020)

Come on, sweet November!


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 14, 2020)

Any flooding on any of the farms?


----------



## erhunter (Sep 25, 2020)

When do y’all reassess members for 2021? Would y’all consider subleasing one of your tracts to a small group 2-4 members?


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 10, 2021)

All these spots gone?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2021)

To the OP 
I’m locking this thread til needed. Pm a mod to unlock.


----------

